

Young people 'lost generation' who can no longer fix gadgets, warns professor - doctorshady
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11298927/Young-people-are-lost-generation-who-can-no-longer-fix-gadgets-warns-professor.html

======
SixSigma
The 20 y.o. people I live with at Uni are utterly useless at everything.

They had no idea what to do when the sink was blocked, and when I undid the
trap I discovered one of them had shoved plastic straws down the plughole, as
though they would just wash away.

They have no idea how to cook _anything_ , it's all frozen food in the oven.

Their parents have showed them no survival skills whatsoever (or they
willfully refused to learn them).

